# Changing the Font permanently



## ps8 (Jun 29, 2005)

How do I set the font for my posts?  I know I can change it on each one, but is there a way to do it permanently?


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

I wish there was, but right now, you need to do it individually.

(For a while, when I used a different font & color, I'd copy/paste a bit of my last posting and then continue on with my writing. This way I could use the quick reply feature.)


----------



## ps8 (Jul 5, 2005)

OK.  Thanks!


----------

